# Ace Paving



## Tim O Brien (23 Nov 2015)

I am wondering if anyone has dealt with Ace Paving. 

They appear on the surface at first to be a genuine business however after completing half of the job we gave them and paying them as well for materials they just disappeared, wont answer any of our phone calls 

Also from speaking to others in our area they told us they felt the elderly were pressured into getting work done with this crowd paying over the odds for small work on driveways.


----------



## Tim O Brien (23 Nov 2015)

*Update 26th March 2019 from Brendan 
*
There are a lot of paving companies mentioned in this thread whose work was unsatisfactory.  People chose them

because they called to the door 

Because they had an impressive website
Some of these companies change their name frequently.

That is not a good way to chose any supplier. 



 A long-term poster twofor1 has reported the following, which seems like a smart  approach.

_I got a patio last year.

Not knowing anyone who could recommend an installer, and not wanting to use installers thrown up by google, many who have vague addresses and only mobile phone numbers, I went to https://www.millbrookpaving.ie/ .

They give a list of recommended installers. No doubt there are similar around the country who will also recommend installers.

I got quotes from two on the list.

Great patio with raised beds, coordinating paths, retaining walls etc now in place.

Surprisingly no money was asked for, not even materials, until the job was finished._


----------



## Firefly (23 Nov 2015)

Yip, they came-a-knocking to our place in the summer. Smelt a rat & politely declined (they'd also sell carpet too I'd imagine). Elderly neighbours were also pressured into getting work done as you say too. (Maybe we live near each other!).


----------



## Rachel Murphy (5 Feb 2016)

Wish I had seen this sooner  I have just had a horrible experience with these people. They quoted me for a job, to dig up my front garden and replace it with a brick driveway. Firstly, they tried to lay a gravel driveway, which I had not agreed too. Eventually, they agreed to do the brick. They have only completed half of the job. They deliberately obstructed my elderly neighbours driveways for days, leaving diggers and trees, which they had removed from my garden, blocking their driveways, so as my neighbours couldnt use them. They have left me with an appalling job. Bricks are loose, its uneven, only half the garden was done, when the quote I was given was for the whole garden.They left a terrible mess behind, all over mine and my neighbours driveways and they hassled all of my neighbours by continuously blocking the access road, parking in peoples driveways, constantly knocking on their doors, intimidating them etc. I foolishly paid them most of what I had agreed upon, holding back €500 in the hope they would return and finish the job. Needless to say they havent. I asked for a receipt for the cash Id given them and they told me it would be printed in their office and sent to me. It hasnt arrived and I dont expect it will. Im so cross, upset and feel like such a fool, that I fell for these scam artists. Please, does anybody have any advice, on what to do next? Thank you.


----------



## PaddyW (5 Feb 2016)

Where are they based?


----------



## Rachel Murphy (5 Feb 2016)

Ballynoe, Cork is the address on their website. They have been working around the south side of Cork city, for the last couple of months


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (6 Feb 2016)

Amazed how people still haven't seen the light, even after all the warnings


----------



## postman pat (7 Feb 2016)

Just to reiterate..NEVER NEVER get someone who knocks on your door to do work or access to your home.


----------



## inaquandert (8 Feb 2016)

they'll probably change their names now.


----------



## dublin66 (10 Feb 2016)

No receipt, no cash out comes the cheque book.


----------



## Halo101 (17 Nov 2016)

They changed their name twice since.. from ace paving to AK paving and now AC paving!! go figure


----------



## Firefly (18 Nov 2016)

Halo101 said:


> They changed their name twice since.. from ace paving to AK paving and now AC paving!! go figure



That's an interesting one. They advertise they are in operation 35 years. I would have thought any company going that long would not change their name. If the name "wasn't working" and they thought they needed something catchier, why change it to almost the same thing?

For all tradesmen I ask to see a written copy of their insurance details and get references and ask around.


----------



## noproblem (18 Nov 2016)

The no's below come up on their website if that's any help to anyone.
*
(021)4212544
(085)7772223*


----------



## Leo (18 Nov 2016)

If you're looking at spending big enough money, perhaps check out the company registration information and directors history, all available online for a nominal fee.


----------



## BrandyF (18 Nov 2016)

Rachel Murphy said:


> Wish I had seen this sooner  I have just had a horrible experience with these people. They quoted me for a job, to dig up my front garden and replace it with a brick driveway. Firstly, they tried to lay a gravel driveway, which I had not agreed too. Eventually, they agreed to do the brick. They have only completed half of the job. They deliberately obstructed my elderly neighbours driveways for days, leaving diggers and trees, which they had removed from my garden, blocking their driveways, so as my neighbours couldnt use them. They have left me with an appalling job. Bricks are loose, its uneven, only half the garden was done, when the quote I was given was for the whole garden.They left a terrible mess behind, all over mine and my neighbours driveways and they hassled all of my neighbours by continuously blocking the access road, parking in peoples driveways, constantly knocking on their doors, intimidating them etc. I foolishly paid them most of what I had agreed upon, holding back €500 in the hope they would return and finish the job. Needless to say they havent. I asked for a receipt for the cash Id given them and they told me it would be printed in their office and sent to me. It hasnt arrived and I dont expect it will. Im so cross, upset and feel like such a fool, that I fell for these scam artists. Please, does anybody have any advice, on what to do next? Thank you.



I know what you can do. Conor Pope has a new Tv show and would love to hear from you. pope@firebrand . ie


----------



## Firefly (18 Nov 2016)

BrandyF said:


> Would anyone that was affected by these give me a quick shout if I pass on my number?



Hi,

Haven't been affected personally, but didn't have a nice experience with them especially when I said I wasn't interested. I don't think there is anything wrong with saying that either. I've had a run-in with a bunch of other companies in the past also.


----------



## rollingstone (21 Nov 2016)

wow! only came across this thread by accident now, talk about timing. Had an experience with these guys over the weekend, and it wasn't pleasant..thanks for the warning (wish I had seen this on Friday)..


----------



## Caseyb (1 Aug 2017)

They are now prestige paving and building


----------



## knockavullig (24 May 2018)

They are now Hawthorne Construction of Hawthorne, Dublin Pike, Cork. Same business address, same sole director.


----------



## knockavullig (31 May 2018)

Both Prestige Paving and Building and Hawthorne Construction  have on their gallery of completed jobs, a photo of a house I know to have been completed by AK Paving (I called to the house and asked). Why so many name changes lads? A moving target is harder to hit?


----------



## peemac (3 Jun 2018)

knockavullig said:


> Both Prestige Paving and Building and Hawthorne Construction  have on their gallery of completed jobs, a photo of a house I know to have been completed by AK Paving (I called to the house and asked). Why so many name changes lads? A moving target is harder to hit?


AK paving + prestige paving and building, cork (not to be confused with companies of similar name )= Anthony Kiely.

Hawthorne construction = Thomas Kiely


----------



## Firefly (7 Jun 2018)

peemac said:


> AK paving + prestige paving and building, cork (not to be confused with companies of similar name )= Anthony Kiely.
> 
> Hawthorne construction = Thomas Kiely



The same person?

https://www.vision-net.ie/Company-Info/Tk-Hawthorne-Construction-Limited-579228


----------



## Firefly (7 Jun 2018)

peemac said:


> AK paving + prestige paving and building, cork (not to be confused with companies of similar name )= Anthony Kiely.
> 
> Hawthorne construction = Thomas Kiely



The same person?

https://www.vision-net.ie/Company-Info/Tk-Hawthorne-Construction-Limited-579228


----------



## peemac (8 Jun 2018)

Firefly said:


> The same person?
> 
> https://www.vision-net.ie/Company-Info/Tk-Hawthorne-Construction-Limited-579228


that's what the domain registry suggests https://www.iedr.ie/whois-result/?whois=hawthorneconstruction


----------



## postman pat (12 Jun 2018)

I think we know who these people are now...just dont entertain them in any way!


----------



## newbie (14 Jul 2018)

Was directed to this thread. All Cork Driveways around the North Cork area this week, recommend any elderly relatives or neighbours to be wary.


----------



## twofor1 (25 Mar 2019)

I got a patio last year.

Not knowing anyone who could recommend an installer, and not wanting to use installers thrown up by google, many who have vague addresses and only mobile phone numbers, I went to https://www.millbrookpaving.ie/ .

They give a list of recommended installers. No doubt there are similar around the country who will also recommend installers.

I got quotes from two on the list.

Great patio with raised beds, coordinating paths, retaining walls etc now in place.

Surprisingly no money was asked for, not even materials, until the job was finished.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Mar 2019)

Hi twofor1

I have reproduced your post at the top of this thread. 

Brendan


----------



## Opus2018 (17 Apr 2019)

An excellent reason to have electric gates!  

I realise this is not always possible, but where it is....


----------

